# Taipan found near Brisbane



## Angil (Dec 7, 2011)

A Taipan has been found near brisbane city, unfortunately it was dead when it was found

here is the video

video


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 7, 2011)

False positive on the VDK. The one near Pullenvale is interesting - there's not a single record of them from around there.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 7, 2011)

oh hahaha,that vet is a friend of mine actually she moved up to brissy.


----------



## r3ptilian (Dec 7, 2011)

I believe the dead one may have been found, but I doubt the dog was bitten by one, cos if it was taken to a vet twelve hours after noticing symptoms from a bite from a Taipan they would have been doing an autopsy not administering 1 vial of antivenom.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 7, 2011)

r3ptilian said:


> I believe the dead one may have been found, but I doubt the dog was bitten by one, cos if it was taken to a vet twelve hours after noticing symptoms from a bite from a Taipan they would have been doing an autopsy not administering 1 vial of antivenom.



Not only that, but where they are claiming it was found is somewhere they have never been recorded even close to historically. The Runcorn specimen was no doubt a translocated animal (it was undoubtedly a Taipan though as it was found by David Fleay). 

The Pullenvale animal is surprising but falls within their known distribution, albeit right on the edge. I would have thought they'd be locally extinct there but the animal shown in the video is a young adult male - he may have traveled several kilometres.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 7, 2011)

The other point is that where they are claiming the dog was bitten (Northgate) is a densely populated area that doesn't constitute viable Taipan habitat and without any historical records nearby. The Runcorn record of 1956(?) is dubious in that it was probably a translocated animal.

The Pullenvale animal is interesting, but still falls within their known distribution (albeit on the very edge) and viable habitat.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry guys - APS said there was an error in my post so I re-posted.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 7, 2011)

interesting i spoke to the vet,she said to me would anyone as a vet be brave enough not to give the dog antivenom when it showed clinical signs of envenomation and tested positive for Taipan?
the dog recovered after the treatment.
Interesting case.


----------



## Helikaon (Dec 7, 2011)

ask her if she used serum or urine to run the test? Plasma give false positive all the time. i had one at work give a false positive to taipan for a dog showing no symptoms, i told them to go home and see if they can find the snake and bring it in and they did and it was a red belly and the dog hadnt even been bitten. so my faith in those tests is limited unless using urine. and then it only tells you the venom that is best to use no different from using tiger to treat a red belly bite, just because it gets better doesnt mean it was a tiger that bit it


----------

